# Can you play the TIVO INTRO VIDEO anytime?



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

My little two year old is driving me nuts. He saw the Tivo Mascot intro video and now he wants to see it all the time. He's been shooting a youtube clip of it to the tv. But I wanted to know is there any button combinations like easter eggs that will play the intro video on command?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Press 0 (number zero) while in TiVo Central.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Go to TiVo Central. Press zero.

(Note: The animation is broken on any TiVo running 20.4.6.)


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that's it? It's amazing I've never even accidentally hit zero while in Tivo Central all these years. But yeah, it's currently not working. You get only like 2 seconds of it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe somebody could supply a TiVo-ready video of the animation, that could be uploaded onto your TiVo?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

You mean, like this?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> You mean, like this?


No, not exactly, since that can't be uploaded -- but then I don't know if you can even upload videos into TiVos.

edit: Though, of course, the above YouTube clip could be made available via a YouTube playlist.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

That video will warp your little two year old's mind!


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the end where the TiVo and Tivo Minis are marching forward in their quest to enslave humanity.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> You mean, like this?


Oh no. The beagle is gone?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Old Hickory said:


> Oh no. The beagle is gone?


Each Tivo has its own animation.

TiVo HD (with beagle):


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

I can confirm 3 year olds have same reaction.


----------

